# can I use warm bathwater directly on my lawn?



## oldyoungguy (Jun 14, 2018)

During my home project, I have installed a valve to cut the bathwater to my lawn.

I have started to use the bathwater by directly piping them into my lawn, a different area each time. After few days, it seems something wrong on this. These grasses are not as good as other parts. They are yellowish than other area. I am wondering does the bathwater's temperature matter here? The water is directly from the shower, it is still warm when it gets the lawn. The grass cannot stand that warm water?

Anybody can tell?

thanks,


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Maybe the type of soap you use is causing stress to the grass?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would be concern with temperatures above 95F, but I doubt thats the temp you are discussing. I would be more concern with the concentration of chemicals (SLS in soap). Some of us apply SLS to the lawn at low rates to help in breaking the chemical bond between particles, but we are talking very low rates.


----------

